# my 87 stanza wont start....



## shoryuuu (Jan 10, 2008)

my dad got the car yesterday and it drove home ok, but sometimes it doesnt start up at all. the battery is still ok cuz all of the lights and radio still turns on. i got some opinion sayign that it could b the ignition but the key turns all the way with no problem. for some reason the car doesnt crank at all.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

If you're sure the battery is good (have you tried boosting it?) then how about the starter motor, which by the way is hell to remove on that. If it's automatic have you tried it in neutral, if manual try push starting it (with the key on of course).


----------



## shoryuuu (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks alot, that trick with putting it into neutral worked


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Glad to hear, sounds like the switch that prevents starting in anything other than P & N is acting up.


----------

